# My baby sleeps funny



## riot the hedgie (Jul 21, 2014)

(the above is after she woke up to my camera flash, below was before)








she sleeps so funny oh gosh


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Lol that's just how they sleep!!! Olive sleeps all curled on her side the same way, when I 1st got her she was in a bin cage set on a glass table and I used to sit under it to see her sleeping like this...ITS SO CUTE!!! she doesn't sleep curled up very much like Olive does though.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Lol... I love it!!! Too cute


----------



## miss bunny18 (May 5, 2014)

That is cute! Penelope curls on her side or splays out when shes out of her cage, or balls when she is in her igloo under her fleece.
I also added a silly pic of her squished in her fleece lol


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

that is adorable! All that hedgie loe and trust!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Your baby sleeps CUTE! :grin:


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Oh, that is precious!


----------



## riot the hedgie (Jul 21, 2014)

shes such a sweet little girl, i got lucky with her <3


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## GourmetMommy (May 9, 2014)

super cute


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Riot the Hedgie and Miss Bunny 18 ; your hedgies are just precious!


----------

